# [Q] Stock, Root or CM?



## Zzed

I've just pre-ordered my AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note II once the web offer came up last week. Ships on Nov 6 to arrive on or about Nov 9.

My previous android experience is on an HP Touchpad currently with dual boot webOS & CM9 nightly. It's time for me to dump my iPhone and bite into the Jelly Bean goodness of the Note2.

Here's my question, with such a feature rich stock JB OS, do you plan to:

use the stock ROM?
root the stock ROM?
flash CM ROM as soon as available?
and why?


----------



## quarterinchkilla

Zzed said:


> I've just pre-ordered my AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note II once the web offer came up last week. Ships on Nov 6 to arrive on or about Nov 9.
> 
> My previous android experience is on an HP Touchpad currently with dual boot webOS & CM9 nightly. It's time for me to dump my iPhone and bite into the Jelly Bean goodness of the Note2.
> 
> Here's my question, with such a feature rich stock JB OS, do you plan to:
> 
> use the stock ROM?
> root the stock ROM?
> flash CM ROM as soon as available?
> and why?


Im not on AT&T im on verizon but ill chime in just because of my boredom.

Ive been a flashaholic for about 4 years now, ive gone from incredible to thunderbolt to gnex to S3 and I will soon have a note2. Most of those, if not all, got flashed daily.

I said that to say, at most with a Note2 all it should really need is root on a stock rom (to remove the bloatware) or if you want it themed or something.

The reasons why? Well first it ships with jellybean (newest OS) that even my 2 month old GS3 probably wont see this year (itll be gone by then anyway). Second its quad core, so it should take anything you throw at it without any hiccups. Third if you choose to flash a cyanogenmod rom you loose all those features of the S-Pen (im aware theres some add-on i think for paranoid android that allows you to use the S-Pen) even still they almost certainly wouldnt be as "robust" as the stock uses.

But in the end its yours and if you paid full retail like i did, you should certainly feel free to do whatever you want to it. These are just my personal feelings

Sorry for the book, just trying to be thorough. I hope this helps


----------



## Wool02

quarterinchkilla said:


> Im not on AT&T im on verizon but ill chime in just because of my boredom.
> 
> Ive been a flashaholic for about 4 years now, ive gone from incredible to thunderbolt to gnex to S3 and I will soon have a note2. Most of those, if not all, got flashed daily.
> 
> I said that to say, at most with a Note2 all it should really need is root on a stock rom (to remove the bloatware) or if you want it themed or something.
> 
> The reasons why? Well first it ships with jellybean (newest OS) that even my 2 month old GS3 probably wont see this year (itll be gone by then anyway). Second its quad core, so it should take anything you throw at it without any hiccups. Third if you choose to flash a cyanogenmod rom you loose all those features of the S-Pen (im aware theres some add-on i think for paranoid android that allows you to use the S-Pen) even still they almost certainly wouldnt be as "robust" as the stock uses.
> 
> But in the end its yours and if you paid full retail like i did, you should certainly feel free to do whatever you want to it. These are just my personal feelings
> 
> Sorry for the book, just trying to be thorough. I hope this helps


Good post. I would like root to delete bloatware and I hope the VZW version is unlocked so the kernel devs can work their magic. Other than that, you will lose the features that makes it the Note 2 by flashing most of the custom roms out there.

Oh, and Touchwiz Quick Toggles. Those will need to be modified. Hate em. They're straight out of GB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YvesSaintYuki

I switched from Verizon to ATT to get the Note 1, I will have the Note 2 on the 7th and honestly this is the first phone that I don't feel needs a custom ROM. I will only root this phone for all the root apps I have now but I'm leaving it stock...

Sent from my Paranoid A$$ Jellybean eating Galaxy Note


----------



## RaptorOO7

Having been a constant flasher (ROM Flasher that is) this time around I am actually looking for root, removing bloatware that I simply won't use, getting titanium backup on there so I can have my stuff available on my laptop in case stuff happens.

Now when it comes to custom ROM's I would like to see what devs can cook up, but unlike previous devices where you want a different look, feel and functions that are not there by default I don't want to lose any of the S-Pen features and notes apps, etc. If someone can keep those in there without causing issues then I'm game.


----------

